# Doghouse with AC



## boklam*9 (Sep 9, 2011)

I've given up on google... Can anyone suggest a company that makes or sell outdoor doghouses with airconditioning? I've never heard about this before coming to Dubai, but now it sounds like something I would like to checkout. Any advice or suggestions welcome.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Maybe an apt in Manchester Tower?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Felixtoo2 said:


> Maybe an apt in Manchester Tower?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

boklam*9 said:


> I've given up on google... Can anyone suggest a company that makes or sell outdoor doghouses with airconditioning? I've never heard about this before coming to Dubai, but now it sounds like something I would like to checkout. Any advice or suggestions welcome.



there are a few. just google again


kennel cooler or air condition for dog kennels


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

boklam*9 said:


> I've given up on google... Can anyone suggest a company that makes or sell outdoor doghouses with airconditioning? I've never heard about this before coming to Dubai, but now it sounds like something I would like to checkout. Any advice or suggestions welcome.


such consideration for your husband - even in bad times - is commendable


----------



## boklam*9 (Sep 9, 2011)

basc said:


> such consideration for your husband - even in bad times - is commendable


really made me laugh out loud :-D


----------



## 291111 (Dec 1, 2008)

Rofl!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

As if by magic.......

Dubizzle.com | Dog Supplies: Dog kennel with AC unit for sale


----------



## boklam*9 (Sep 9, 2011)

Felixtoo2 said:


> As if by magic.......
> 
> Dubizzle.com | Dog Supplies: Dog kennel with AC unit for sale


wow!! exactly what I need, thank you so much.


----------

